# Four Seasons Devalues Internal Exchange



## Steve (Oct 23, 2015)

Four Seasons has made a major change to their internal exchange program.  In the past, if you were lucky enough to get an exchange to another Four Seasons property, you paid the $195 exchange fee and you were good to go.  Last summer, I was able to trade my two bedroom platinum week at Aviara for a three bedroom week at Four Seasons Jackson Hole.  It was awesome.  I was very pleased.

Now, Four Seasons has a nightly rate that you must pay for your exchange in addition to an increase in the exchange fee to $225.  The fees are based on what size unit you give up, what size you exchange into, and what season of the year you exchange out of and into.  In the case of my exchange last summer, I gave up a two bedroom platinum week at Aviara in exchange for a three bedroom platinum week at Jackson Hole.  The nightly rate for this exchange is $150 per night.  So, in addition to paying my approximately $2500 in maintenance fees and taxes for my Aviara week, I would also have to pay a $225 exchange fee and $1050 in nightly fees, for a total of $3775 for the Jackson Hole week.  Some people may consider that a bargain based on the rack rates at Jackson Hole, but I do not.  For $3775, I could rent a beautiful house in Jackson Hole for a week.  

Four Seasons already has extremely high maintenance fees and very limited availability through their internal exchange (as well as very limited locations).  The addition of nightly rates for exchanges is very unwelcome news to me.  

Steve


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 23, 2015)

Steve said:


> Four Seasons has made a major change to their internal exchange program.  In the past, if you were lucky enough to get an exchange to another Four Seasons property, you paid the $195 exchange fee and you were good to go.  Last summer, I was able to trade my two bedroom platinum week at Aviara for a three bedroom week at Four Seasons Jackson Hole.  It was awesome.  I was very pleased.
> 
> Now, Four Seasons has a nightly rate that you must pay for your exchange in addition to an increase in the exchange fee to $225.  The fees are based on what size unit you give up, what size you exchange into, and what season of the year you exchange out of and into.  In the case of my exchange last summer, I gave up a two bedroom platinum week at Aviara in exchange for a three bedroom platinum week at Jackson Hole.  The nightly rate for this exchange is $150 per night.  So, in addition to paying my approximately $2500 in maintenance fees and taxes for my Aviara week, I would also have to pay a $225 exchange fee and $1050 in nightly fees, for a total of $3775 for the Jackson Hole week.  Some people may consider that a bargain based on the rack rates at Jackson Hole, but I do not.  For $3775, I could rent a beautiful house in Jackson Hole for a week.
> 
> ...



Wow.  So, would the guy who trades a 3BR in Jackson Hole for a 2BR in FSA get a rebate of $150 per night?

This seems awfully greedy.  I wonder if they will start charging a ridiculous Resort Fee to outside exchangers.


----------



## Steve (Oct 23, 2015)

It didn't format correctly, but here is the fee schedule for Aviara owners.  It doesn't mention what Jackson Hole owners pay, but I would bet there are no rebates.  That is not how Four Seasons operates.  I love their resorts, but they charge fees for everything. 

As for outside exchangers, they can only use II to trade into Aviara or Scottsdale.  The only way to trade into Jackson Hole and Vail is through the Four Seasons internal exchange.


*2016 EXCHANGE FEE SCHEDULE*

Aviara Club Members
Exchange to Four Seasons Residence Clubs Vail, Costa Rica, Jackson Hole and Punta Mita
Note: Four Seasons Accommodations Credits may not be used for the payment of nightly rates or transaction fees in
connection with an exchange reservation.
Nightly fees when exchanging 7 Platinum Season nights in a full two-bedroom unit (Double Usage does
not apply):*
Unit Types
Seasons Two-Bedroom** Three-Bedroom Four-Bedroom***
Platinum/Summer/Winter $100 per night $150 per night $200 per night
Gold/Emerald/Shoulder $75 per night $125 per night $175 per night
Nightly fees when exchanging 7 Gold Season nights in a full two-bedroom unit (Double Usage does not
apply):*
Unit Types
Seasons Two-Bedroom** Three-Bedroom Four-Bedroom***
Platinum/Summer/Winter $150 per night $225 per night $300 per night
Gold/Emerald/Shoulder $100 per night $175 per night $250 per night
Nightly fees when exchanging 7 Platinum Season nights in a one-bedroom standalone unit:*
Unit Types
Seasons Two-Bedroom** Three-Bedroom Four-Bedroom***
Platinum/Summer/Winter $150 per night $225 per night $300 per night
Gold/Emerald/Shoulder $100 per night $175 per night $250 per night
Nightly fees when exchanging 7 Gold Season nights in a one-bedroom standalone unit:*
Unit Types
Seasons Two-Bedroom** Three-Bedroom Four-Bedroom***
Platinum/Summer/Winter $200 per night $300 per night $400 per night
Gold/Emerald/Shoulder $150 per night $225 per night $300 per night
*The above nightly fees do not include a $225 non-refundable transaction fee charged for each confirmed exchange.
**Two-Bedroom villas are available in Punta Mita, Jackson Hole and Vail only.
***Four-Bedroom villas are available in Punta Mita only.
Season Dates
Platinum Season Gold/Emerald Season
• January 1 to April 30 • May 1 to June 30
• July 1 to August 31 • September 1 to October 31
• November 1 to December 31
Platinum Season Gold Season
• January 16 to March 25 • January 1 to January 15
• June 11 to September 2
• December 24 to December 31
• March 26 to June 10
• September 3 to December 23

Winter Summer Shoulder
• January 1 to April 7 • June 3 to September 29 • April 8 to June 2
• December 9 to
December 31
• September 30 to
 December 8
Costa Rica and
Punta Mita
Vail
Jackson Hole


----------



## topdog (Oct 26, 2015)

That's bad news.  We really enjoyed our exchange to Scottsdale.  I thought about buying there, but those fees are too high for us, since we do not want to go to the same two places year after year.  Wish they had more exchange options, but as you say, they are way beyond that.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 26, 2015)

wow.  that is a total bummer for you.  sorry to hear it.


----------

